# HBO: Sergey Kovalev vs Jean Pascal II rbr



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Fight starts at 9:45 EST


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fight starts at 9:45 EST


What's that UK time? I know I could Google it but...I'm lazy and inebriated.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm really fearing for Pascal's health tonight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> What's that UK time? I know I could Google it but...I'm lazy and inebriated.


15 minutes


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> What's that UK time? I know I could Google it but...I'm lazy and inebriated.


3:45? I think

just add 6 hours to est time

edit: fixed


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Felix said:


> What's that UK time? I know I could Google it but...I'm lazy and inebriated.


+ 6


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

watching St Juste vs Lafreniere on the under-card now, absolutely brutal fight.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Must boxnation insist on having Bob Papas and some guest commentator every fucking time, take them out to pasture already, knackers yard


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

I know we aren't supposed to ask for streams but I pay for boxnation ,still do, yet im out of the country atm, can I please get a link wthout bob fucking papas talking shit, PLEASE


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> I know we aren't supposed to ask for streams but I pay for boxnation ,still do, yet im out of the country atm, can I please get a link wthout bob fucking papas talking shit, PLEASE





Spoiler



http://pastebin.com/8tFM63pQ


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Cheers guys. +6 makes 3:45 right? Better crack out the coffee.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> I know we aren't supposed to ask for streams but I pay for boxnation ,still do, yet im out of the country atm, can I please get a link wthout bob fucking papas talking shit, PLEASE





Spoiler



Live Boxing Kovalev v Pascal


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Felix said:


> Cheers guys. +6 makes 3:45 right? Better crack out the coffee.


I thought it was only 5 hours difference between east coast and England?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Live Boxing Kovalev v Pascal


Ha ha thats so hilarious I forgot you're a fruit


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> I thought it was only 5 hours difference between east coast and England?


It's 6 you moron


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> It's 6 you moron


It's currently 9:57pm in New York, and 2:57pm in London.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> It's currently 9:57pm in New York, and 2:57pm in London.


You forgot to take in the WW2 clocks


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> It's 6 you moron


Jeez, dude. Too much coffee?

(and it's 5 hrs.)


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Mayfield is the same guy that cleanly beat a prime Herrera


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayfield pushes his punches too much


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> Jeez, dude. Too much coffee?
> 
> (and it's 5 hrs.)


Shhhh, stfu man I was trying to save face


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayfield doing the right thing against a volume puncher, smothering him


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayfield backing off, he can't keep it up


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> You forgot to take in the WW2 clocks


Guess so.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Karim looks tired already, bad signs


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

2manyusernames said:


> Guess so.


My bad, clocks don't go forward yet


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

The Kraken said:


> My bad, clocks don't go forward yet


:good


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mayfield gassing hard


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Mayfield gassing hard


Big time, and Mikhaylenko can go all day


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> I thought it was only 5 hours difference between east coast and England?


Guess it can't be 'cause I've got Mayfield vs. ..the Russian guy...on now. That's the same bill right?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

DEEP breaths from Mayfield


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Lamps is drunk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

mayfield is going to get kod here


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Felix said:


> Guess it can't be 'cause I've got Mayfield vs. ..the Russian guy...on now. That's the same bill right?


Yup


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayfield has to go for broke, we aren't even half way and he's gassing hard, Mikhaylenko is a motor machine


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lag is killing me, but I think it's over. Mayfield does look tired. Mikhailenko needs to work on that defense, though. Not sure if it's my lag, but he is getting hit with some hard shots. He's walking through them, but damn, makes me wonder if it was a bigger puncher.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Lag is killing me, but I think it's over. Mayfield does look tired. Mikhailenko needs to work on that defense, though. Not sure if it's my lag, but he is getting hit with some hard shots. He's walking through them, but damn, makes me wonder if it was a bigger puncher.


He does get hit, but he's just a volume guy, punch punch punch punch punch, get hit, punch punch punch


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nothing on Mayfields punches now, trying to keep Mikhaylenko off him but to no avail


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

mayfield supposedly has never been down in a fight or in sparring.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He does get hit, but he's just a volume guy, punch punch punch punch punch, get hit, punch punch punch


Yeah, might be the lag, but some of those punches looked hard as all hell. Mikhaylenko definitely does have an amazing motor. I said it before this fight happened that Mayfield would probably get outworked. Even with a full camp, I don't see him beating Mikhaylenko.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> Yeah, might be the lag, but some of those punches looked hard as all hell. Mikhaylenko definitely does have an amazing motor. I said it before this fight happened that Mayfield would probably get outworked. Even with a full camp, I don't see him beating Mikhaylenko.


It would be a different story if he had a weak chin, but he walks through everything, one or two good shots won't do it


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

quincy k said:


> mayfield supposedly has never been down in a fight or in sparring.


According to boxrec he was down against this guy http://boxrec.com/boxer/450768

I have no idea if it's true or not tbh.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I also noticed that Mikhaylenko is a physically huge welterweight. Damn, he looks huge in there. Anyone have the fight night weights?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayfield is busted up and his corner trying to rally him, they know


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Mayfield such a terrible fighter


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

go ahead and stop it. don't need to waste my 9 minutes.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mikhaylenko is a great example of a physically strong fighter without one punch power, just wears his man down with activity and attrition


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayfield came out trying to bully him, but that lasted as long as a 60 year old guy banging a hooker


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> According to boxrec he was down against this guy http://boxrec.com/boxer/450768
> 
> I have no idea if it's true or not tbh.


i saw in an interview that he claimed to have never been down.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mayfield trying one last rally, Mikhaylenko spoiling


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Mikhaylenko is a great example of a physically strong fighter without one punch power, just wears his man down with activity and attrition


a russian antoinio margarito


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

quincy k said:


> a russian antoinio margarito


Without the plaster of paris


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Mikhaylenko is a great example of a physically strong fighter without one punch power, just wears his man down with activity and attrition


Yeah, I think this was good exposure for him. He's getting a lot of love from the HBO crew. Not a bad win tonight either. I was impressed with his fight against Johan Perez. Underrated win since he's still under the radar compared to Spence and Sammy. I'd love to see him matched against Aaron Martinez or Robert Guerrero.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mikhaylenko seems good, but nothing special. Mayfield is a scrappy guy and sometimes lands some eye catching counters. I think Mikhaylenko is basically just outworking him here and the judges will see that. Really not so impressed with Mikhaylenko, he seems a bit basic. 

if Mayfield had a full training camp for this fight he would be much better. But maybe it's just that Mayfield doesn't have the skill or the consistency. He usually can't keep it together for his big fights, but I actually felt he beat Herrera clearly.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Glad this fight is over. That was pretty sloppy with a lot of holding and mauling. Calling this guy Margarito is a bit laughable though.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Mikhaylenko doesn't do anything for me, wouldn't be mad if I never saw him again.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> Glad this fight is over. That was pretty sloppy with a lot of holding and mauling. Calling this guy Margarito is a bit laughable though.


Margarito had loaded gloves and put fighters lives in danger, fuck that cunt


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Margarito had loaded gloves and put fighters lives in danger, fuck that cunt


yeah screw him, but he's still a better fighter.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

FOTY


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I did not like this fight. It wasn't even bad: I just didn't like it.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah screw him, but he's still a better fighter.


He was a typical mexican fighter with a strong physique and lots of workrate, but give me loaded gloves with plaster of paris and I could do a lot of damage over 12 rounds too, name me one attribute Margarito had that was special? speed? no, power? haha, punch selection? good bodyshots..with loaded gloves, chin? granted, great chin, like Mikhaylenko, footwork? Hattons footwork put Margos to shame, he was a tough, tough guy with loaded gloves, as simple as that.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I did not like this fight. It wasn't even bad: I just didn't like it.


Nah, it was bad.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL Ward looks like a gay cowboy. :lol:

What's with his dress sense? I remember he had some thick ass glasses and he wore his neck pass backwards. Looked like a nerdy priest or something.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Andre Ward is such a G. I'm glad he's career finally on track.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693640233208905729


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Margarito had loaded gloves and put fighters lives in danger, fuck that cunt


i don't care comparing this guy to prime margarito is completely laughable, my lord that version of Mayfield would get bodied by prime Margacheato.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Glad this fight is over. That was pretty sloppy with a lot of holding and mauling. Calling this guy Margarito is a bit laughable though.


okay, a poor mans russian version of antonio margarito. they have the same fighting style. high output plodders that have no problem taking a punch to give one back


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He was a typical mexican fighter with a strong physique and lots of workrate, but give me loaded gloves with plaster of paris and I could do a lot of damage over 12 rounds too, name me one attribute Margarito had that was special? speed? no, power? haha, punch selection? good bodyshots..with loaded gloves, chin? granted, great chin, like Mikhaylenko, footwork? Hattons footwork put Margos to shame, he was a tough, tough guy with loaded gloves, as simple as that.


stamina and chin. His size would present problems for a lot of fighters also. I'm sure Mikhayleko's stamina would cause Cotto so many problems :yep


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Crawford vs. Lundy is such a bad fight. Crawford should've fought Postol.

Anyone know of this William Silva cat? I just Boxrec'd him. He's huge. 6' 1" Brazilian lightweight!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Verdejo is fighting another no name guy? Spare me with how slow TR is taking it with Verdejo, it's not even like 135 is some super stacked division.

Also HBO's boxing schedule is awful to start the year.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tommygun711 said:


> i don't care comparing this guy to prime margarito is completely laughable, my lord that version of Mayfield would get bodied by prime Margacheato.


Wtf does Prime Margaito mean? chance are when he lost those early fights he didn't have loaded gloves and got beat, if you give a guy a great chin and heavy loaded gloves, they can beat anybody, Pacquiao fucking destroyed him, unfortunately he didn't put the guy in a coma.

That's a terrible thing to say, but even taking the loaded gloves out of the equation, Margarito is a dirty dirty scumbag of a man, an aboslutely nasty person, he is on the level of Gerald McClellan when it comes to pure scum, but at least Gerald didn't load his gloves

Antonio represents not what is wrong with boxing, but what is wrong with the world, it would be better without cunts like him


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He was a typical mexican fighter with a strong physique and lots of workrate, but give me loaded gloves with plaster of paris and I could do a lot of damage over 12 rounds too, name me one attribute Margarito had that was special? speed? no, power? haha, punch selection? good bodyshots..with loaded gloves, chin? granted, great chin, like Mikhaylenko, footwork? Hattons footwork put Margos to shame, he was a tough, tough guy with loaded gloves, as simple as that.


im not taking a side here but i read where kermit cintron made a point of saying that he never thought that margo fought with loaded gloves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

One thing Freddie is good with is helping fighters sit down on their punches. Provodnikov, Cotto, and Khan all seemed to punch hardest under him.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Verdejo is fighting another no name guy? Spare me with how slow TR is taking it with Verdejo, it's not even like 135 is some super stacked division.
> 
> Also HBO's boxing schedule is awful to start the year.


yeah 135 is crap. He could win a title now.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> stamina and chin. His size would present problems for a lot of fighters also. I'm sure Mikhayleko's stamina would cause Cotto so many problems :yep


Well we saw what happened to Margo wihtout the loaded gloves


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> One thing Freddie is good with is helping fighters sit down on their punches. Provodnikov, Cotto, and Khan all seemed to punch hardest under him.


He also seems to be good with combination punching, but lackluster with defense. This was something Khan complained about.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> stamina and chin. His size would present problems for a lot of fighters also. I'm sure Mikhayleko's stamina would cause Cotto so many problems :yep


Chin.
I remember when Paul Williams made that stamina claim look like a joke.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> One thing Freddie is good with is helping fighters sit down on their punches. Provodnikov, Cotto, and Khan all seemed to punch hardest under him.


Did you see Margo and that other scumbag Rios making fun of Roaches parkinsons, Margo probably went out there to give his opponents parkinsons


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Well we saw what happened to Margo wihtout the loaded gloves


yeah but the hard thing is trying to figure out which fights he had loaded gloves in or not. I don't like Margarito either btw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> He also seems to be good with combination punching, but lackluster with defense. This was something Khan complained about.


Very true. 


Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chin.
> I remember when Paul Williams made that stamina claim look like a joke.


lol well Williams's stamina is legendary though.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Why does Pascal have the MJ entrance?
LOL
SMH


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Found some clips on this William Silva. Top Rank just signed this cat last year, and they seem excited about it. Guy has a good amateur background. Very athletic at 6' 1". Might not be a walk in the park for Verdejo.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Roy Jones on the mic :fire


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

that was the worst entrance i've ever seen.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Pascal has a shot. Kovalov can be hit, and his chin is not iron.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

damn I thought Pascal's enterance was bad.
Kovalev coming out to some late night cinemax porn music


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

These fucking ring walks are going to take at least 20 minutes by the time this is over. Fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Roy Jones on the mic :fire


Bhop is on the mic


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop is on the mic


Roy was rapping Pascal into the ring


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Canadians drinking that Coors Light? The fuck?


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

War pascal!!!


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

AK27 walking to the ring with Sergey


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Sergey has to travel and be the B side in every fight because Main Events is a terrible promoter


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Go krusher!!!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I see this going 2 rounds max


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Sergey has to travel and be the B side in every fight because Main Events is a terrible promoter


He wanted to fight in Russia, but Beterbiev turned him down.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Pascal is fucking ripped....


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Talking about the beard.... fucking idiots.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Pascal is fucking ripped....hopefully that helps him land softer when he gets KTFO :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sergey coming forward more than usual, this early in a fight.

He wants blood.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

...How was that NOT a knockdown?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal ate a hard sneaky left running in.
Makes you wonder what would happen if Pascal had real power and wasn't a accumulation guy


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lag, but I still thoguth that was a knockdown.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Kovalev

These Canadian rings are always slippery


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> ...How was that NOT a knockdown?


It's Canada. :smile


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal looked very nervous in the first round.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Pascal would have more success with that left hook he attempted there if he backed off a little, then he could also throw a dangerous right hand.

Just makes you think that Jones would ruin Kovalev in his prime.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Surely a knockdown?


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Should've been a knock down


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Love the Canadian crowd. They're love them some boxing!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That ref has a nice new Mercedes waiting in his driveway.

Canada is the new Germany.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

It's insane that after calling boxing for 30 plus years, Lampley doesn't know what a knock down is.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I wonder if Freddie taught Pascal how to desperately lunge forward like that? :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Kovalev
10-9 Kovalev

pointless fight


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Is it just me, or does Pascal not seem to want it as bad this time around?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

There are wrinkles and a few holes you can see in Kovalev's game.
I can't say I'm shocked at the lack of adjustment Freddie has made with Pascal


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

It's obvious early that Pascal cannot do much against Kovalev and this is going to be brutal.

Ward/Kovalev is an amazing fight but I wish it wasn't so far away.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Lot's of Kovalev cocksucking by the HBO crew.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sergey gonna' knock the monkey right off of Pascal's face.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Kovalev is really showing his class. Pascal can't box with him. Pascal needs to be himself and take some risks and improvise a bit more. He's taken some good shots. He will get caught again and begin to take those risks. Pascal is definitely game and is a live, dangerous opponent. Cool fight.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Amazing how Pascal keeps ducking down to avoid shots and Kovalev punishes him for it because he just can't get out of range.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Is it a slippery ring today or a brawl?


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Pascal is simply the Tom to Kovalev's Jerry.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal is fighting like a coward.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine being that poor ref: Paid off to protect Pascal in any way possible. I mean, what da' fuck can he really do? 


Tough job.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Bhop needs to chill the fuck out. Take a breath dude.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

kovalev got stunned a bit again


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

That trade was amazing. I love this fight. They fucking HATE eachother.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

10-9 Kovalev
10-9 Kovalev
10-9 Kovalev


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck yeah. Pascal is scrappy as fuck. I hope he shocks the world tonight.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pascal throwing the winging shots, Kovalev throwing the proper crisp shots


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

genaro g said:


> Kovalev is really showing his class. Pascal can't box with him. Pascal needs to be himself and take some risks and improvise a bit more. He's taken some good shots. He will get caught again and begin to take those risks. Pascal is definitely game and is a live, dangerous opponent. Cool fight.


Pascal could never box.
Dawson was having a mental episode when Pascal beat him.


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Well we saw what happened to Margo wihtout the loaded gloves


I dunno man, to me the 2nd cotto fight was playing out similar to the first, the only problems came from his eye.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pascal actually landed a decent left at the end of that round. Roach did ok.

It won't change the ending, though, just prolong the pain.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

That left hook Pascal threw at the end will make Sergey angry and a look a little bit silly.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Liking pascals hooks, pointless fight but entertaining


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah but the hard thing is trying to figure out which fights he had loaded gloves in or not. I don't like Margarito either btw.


He got destroyed in any fight he didn't have them in

Cotto 1, monster, Cotto 2, punchbag

Mosley punchbag

Pacquiao punchbag


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pascal needs to weather this storm. Kovalev is bringing it. Just see the 5th and pick up your work.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal has zero stamina.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal gassed like usual


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Pascal is Pascal. He is screwed.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Pascal is just out of his depth, man. He's trying to time him and KO him because it's all he can do but he's taking too much punishment. He can't do anything, Kovalev is simply too good.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Pascal needs to be first. Ocean Kovalev is in that rhythm, he's hard to stop. Pascal needs to be first from.the beginning of the round.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Pascal and Freddie have no connection.
Pascal wasted his money on this bullshit


----------



## Powerplow (May 13, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> He got destroyed in any fight he didn't have them in
> 
> Cotto 1, monster, Cotto 2, punchbag
> 
> ...


But he was always a punching bag.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Great advice from Roach. Exactly what I was saying. Pascal BE FIRST.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

For an offensive trainer, this is an embarrassing gameplan from Roach. It's hit and hope.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

I don't know what Pascal is waiting he ain't a good counterpuncher.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Take a knee, you fucking idiot!


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Fuck Kovalev is a beast. Gives himself so much space to throw. Doesn't crowd his work. Beautiful.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

That ref's gonna' let Pascal take the beating of his life.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Pascal out on his feet...not a snowball's chance in hell to win this fight.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Pascal is bending down into Kovalev's punches lol.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Fcuking beautiful bolo uppercut by Kovalev


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

I would stop this at this point.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Pascal getting the beating he deserves.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Might as well stop this shit
Pascal is gassed and has no answers


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

So Pascal wants to die?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Stop the fight


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

lmao that ref stance tho


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

waste of time...although watching Kovalev control distance is a beautiful thing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Poor Sergey - Pascal is really beating up his fists, with his face.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Pascal tryna do his best Kevin Johnson impression.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Stop it, Freddie. He's got nothing.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Too much heart, but Pascal is done.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

The only question is if Kovalev can finish this before the towel comes in.

I think he can.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Why did Pascal get a second fight again? because he punched Kovalev a few times in the first fight?


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Kova is great putting his punches together and maintaining his balance and distance. Ward v Kovalev will be a great fight.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

After this fight, Ward is probably gonna' climb up into the trees with Stevenson, where it's safe, and never come down again.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Maybe Pascal broke a rib. It's hard to throw punches when you have a broken rib.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Kovalev is playing with him. This is torture. He's fucking terrifying.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

They need to stop this fight before dude dies in that ring...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Might as well kill this fight and go for the next one


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kovalev would murder Ward too, also funny hiw Cleverly got shit for asking to fight Kovalev to try and prove himself, lost badly, then got written off as a bum, yet fans constantly call for fighters to take tough fights "nobody calls Kovalev out" Cleverly did, and he's been ridiculed ever since


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Pascal about to become the next Simikov.

Throw it in already, Freddy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Pascal is crazy


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

For some reason this fight makes me want to watch all of the Rocky fights, because at least Rocky gets some good hits in.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> After this fight, Ward is probably gonna' climb up into the trees with Stevenson, where it's safe, and never come down again.


:lol: That's the funniest dumb shit I've heard


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> After this fight, Ward is probably gonna' climb up into the trees with Stevenson, where it's safe, and never come down again.


Really using that racist shit.
Damn man, thought you might have been one of the good ones on this board.
SMH


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

This is crazy. Kovalev is a psychopath. He was just toying with Pascal.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> *Kovalev would murder Ward too,* also funny hiw Cleverly got shit for asking to fight Kovalev to try and prove himself, lost badly, then got written off as a bum, yet fans constantly call for fighters to take tough fights "nobody calls Kovalev out" Cleverly did, and he's been ridiculed ever since


Bullshit.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Hmm this might not end so well. Not sure Freddie should have gave him another round...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Pascal is crazy


Dude has heart but doesn't want to sell out for a win


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Bernard is right. Kovalev is trying to punish Pascal.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Honestly surprised Pascal made it through that round. He's just too brave for his own good. He comes out essentially cowering, he's just trying to survive. Barely has the energy to attempt counter-punching anymore. Time to stop it.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev is looking like a little kid with a magnifying glass killing ants. The dude is a legit psychopath. He's literally torturing Pascal. He could've ended it anytime he wanted those last 2 rounds.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Pascal has balls for taking a double beating, throw the fucking towel in, because Kovalev won't show any mercy for this boy


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tezel8764 said:


> Bullshit.


Ward can nullify aggression with with inside work, Kovalev would throw him around the ring, he's a monster light heavy, Ward is a super middle


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Kovalev is fucking evil. Pascal has an amazing chin and a warrior spirit, but he's not good enough. I can't understand why we're still watching this.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Really using that racist shit.
> Damn man, thought you might have been one of the good ones on this board.
> SMH


Heck, it's funny. Gimme a break.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I give Pascal props for surviving 
Glad freddie stopped this fight, one of the most decent things he has ever done as a trainer


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Pascal has balls for taking a double beating, throw the fucking towel in, because Kovalev won't show any mercy for this boy


Nah, he's showing mercy. Only enough mercy to keep the fight going. This is looking like a fucking snuff film now.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Freddie's ending it.


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

Good job Roach. Saved that man's life.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah, good call.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you, Freddy.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Such a waste of time. Pascal lost to Gonzales


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

About time.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

That was genuinely brutal. I'm sorry, I know he's a HOF trainer, but Freddie Roach was fucking useless.

I guess that's mean considering he stopped the fight, I mean two rounds later than he should've but he gave him nothing. He would've been better training with Jones Jr. for fuck sake.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Kovalev would murder Ward too, also funny hiw Cleverly got shit for asking to fight Kovalev to try and prove himself, lost badly, then got written off as a bum, yet fans constantly call for fighters to take tough fights "nobody calls Kovalev out" Cleverly did, and he's been ridiculed ever since


Ward will outbox Kovalev.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

respect and sympathy to Pascal. Honest, tough as nails fighter.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Too bad we'll never get the Stevenson fight. That'd be so entertaining


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> *That was genuinely brutal. I'm sorry, I know he's a HOF trainer, but Freddie Roach is fucking useless.*
> 
> I guess that's mean considering he stopped the fight, I mean two rounds later than he should've but he gave him nothing. He would've been better training with Jones Jr. for fuck sake.


Nah. Kovalev is just that good.


----------



## Liam (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Sergey gonna' knock the monkey right off of Pascal's face.





Cableaddict said:


> After this fight, Ward is probably gonna' climb up into the trees with Stevenson, where it's safe, and never come down again.


Stormfront might be a better place for you.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> That was genuinely brutal. I'm sorry, I know he's a HOF trainer, but Freddie Roach is fucking useless.


Nothing Freddie can do with a fighter who fights off instinct like Pascal. Pascal was never that good to begin with.


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> That was genuinely brutal. I'm sorry, I know he's a HOF trainer, but Freddie Roach is fucking useless.
> 
> I guess that's mean considering he stopped the fight, I mean two rounds later than he should've but he gave him nothing. He would've been better training with Jones Jr. for fuck sake.


Only so much a trainer can do. God could train Pascal and he'd still get his ass kicked.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Liam said:


> Stormfront might be a better place for you.


Just a joke, but Pascal brought it on himself.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Ward will outbox Kovalev.


Not a chance, Ward was beating on a middleweight Smith, who got one punched by a rookie George Groves, Kovalev is a fucking monster, Ward is a hit and hold spoiler, a high level one, but none the less, Kovalev would ragdoll him if he tried that shit, too big, too strong, too destructive


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

pascal has heart but that should've been stopped sooner. 

Good fucking luck Ward. Props to him for fighting that monster


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

He's still sitting in the corner?

This is kind of sad, man.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Not a chance, Ward was beating on a middleweight Smith, who got one punched by a rookie George Groves, Kovalev is a fucking monster, Ward is a hit and hold spoiler, a high level one, but none the less, Kovalev would ragdoll him if he tried that shit, too big, too strong, too destructive


:rofl


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Such a waste of time. Pascal lost to Gonzales


Yep.
I would like to see Gonzales fight Kovalev rather than this garbage as rematch


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward is gonna tool Kovalev . As if beating up Pascal is some feat.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Kovalev is trying not to go off on one and calling Pascal a piece of shit. He just murdered him and he couldn't give a fuck, no remorse. He's absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I like how you guys are confident in Ward, but by all means, this is a 50-50 fight. I honestly favor Kovalev more, but Ward might get KO'd. 

I can't wait to see Ward/Barrera. That fight will be the litmus test as to how Ward fares after his period of inactivity and move up in weight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kovalev is so much cooler than GGG. It's too bad he's racist.


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

Sergey is a bad dude. Love it


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Kovalev's fucking scary :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I like how you guys are confident in Ward, but by all means, this is a 50-50 fight. I honestly favor Kovalev more, but Ward might get KO'd.
> 
> I can't wait to see Ward/Barrera. That fight will be the litmus test as to how Ward fares after his period of inactivity and move up in weight.


Don't try to be logical with these guys mate


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Not a chance, Ward was beating on a middleweight Smith, who got one punched by a rookie George Groves, Kovalev is a fucking monster, Ward is a hit and hold spoiler, a high level one, but none the less, Kovalev would ragdoll him if he tried that shit, too big, too strong, too destructive


Kovalev will be tricky, he brings a lot to the table. But Ward is the superior boxer, you shall see.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

HAHA YOU CAN'T DENY HIM

Kovalev is amazing!

Fucking lol that was better than the fight :lol:

Kovalev could not give a flying fuck.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev is so much cooler than GGG. It's too bad he's racist.


Yeah I like him. I find the fact he doesn't hide his racism endearing


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh man, did Max ever stick it to Addonis just now!

Too funny.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev is so much cooler than GGG. It's too bad he's racist.


Adonis Chickenson, he is so scared of him, AM DA WOLD CHAMMMP!!

Kovalev speak better english than Adonis, and he looks like a midget compared to him


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Please make Stevenson vs Kovalev. Neither fighter is scared of the other, so dumb fans need to chill out on that. Boxing politics are in the way


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Kovalev flips off Adonis and walks off laughing. Guy doesn't give a fuck


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ward can nullify aggression with with inside work, Kovalev would throw him around the ring, he's a monster light heavy, Ward is a super middle


I think Ward is like Mayweather where alot of bigger guys get shocked when they can't bully on the inside.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yeah I like him. I find the fact he doesn't hide his racism endearing


:lol: sorta adds to his psychopathic prestige


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I was half expecting Kovalev to go CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP Tommy Wiseau style


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

KOTF said:


> I was half expecting Kovalev to go CHEEP CHEEP CHEEP Tommy Wiseau style


:lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Please make Stevenson vs Kovalev. Neither fighter is scared of the other, so dumb fans need to chill out on that. Boxing politics are in the way


Stevenson is scared..as Steve Bunce says, Kovlev is not a nice person, but neither is Stevenson, according to one of the women Stevenson used to beat on, Adonis was afraid of the main pimp in the gang, Kovalev is like Stevensons worst nightmares come real, a bully vs a killer


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> I think Ward is like Mayweather where alot of bigger guys get shocked when they can't bully on the inside.


This is true, but Sergey doesn't typically fight on the inside. I don't think Ward ahs a chance against him.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Was never a fan of his style but Ward's got balls. Moving up to fight that fucking monster. Damn.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Was never a fan of his style but Ward's got balls. Moving up to fight that fucking monster. Damn.


true.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

tezel8764 said:


> I think Ward is like Mayweather where alot of bigger guys get shocked when they can't bully on the inside.


true bruising come forward pressure fighters like Hatton and Maidana were light welters fighting Mayweather at welter, Kovalev is a fucking huge man, a monster of a man, Ward will be the true smaller manin that fight


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Stevenson is scared..as Steve Bunce says, Kovlev is not a nice person, but neither is Stevenson, according to one of the women Stevenson used to beat on, Adonis was afraid of the main pimp in the gang, Kovalev is like Stevensons worst nightmares come real, a bully vs a killer


Stevenson isn't afraid. I'm not even a fan of his, but yall are off on that.


----------



## Spud1 (Jun 9, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Stevenson is scared..as Steve Bunce says, Kovlev is not a nice person, but neither is Stevenson, according to one of the women Stevenson used to beat on, Adonis was afraid of the main pimp in the gang, Kovalev is like Stevensons worst nightmares come real, a bully vs a killer


According to Jane doe, some unidentified hoe. Could this person be believed in the court of law. I think not.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> true bruising come forward pressure fighters like Hatton and Maidana were light welters fighting Mayweather at welter, Kovalev is a fucking huge man, a monster of a man, Ward will be the true smaller manin that fight


Maidana weighed 17lbs more than Floyd on fightnight and it showed


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maidana weighed 17lbs more than Floyd on fightnight and it showed


Maidana is no Kovalev...


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

nuclear said:


> Was never a fan of his style but Ward's got balls. Moving up to fight that fucking monster. Damn.


I honestly believe it's one of the best fights in years. Yeah it's November but you cannot even try to fault Ward for doing this. This entire thing almost renders Stevenson utterly pointless and makes him a paper champion even though he's lineal :lol:


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Spud1 said:


> According to Jane doe, some unidentified hoe. Could this person be believed in the court of law. I think not.


Hoe? she was horribly abused and Stevenson was some lacky working on orders of some thug, and according to her, he was afraid, very afraid, she said you could feel the tension when the man entered the room


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Neither do any of Andre Ward'sother opponents..... It's all about who can make the other fight there fight. It's an amazingly close fight. You are brain dead to think either man doesn't have a chance.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Spud1 said:


> According to Jane doe, some unidentified hoe. Could this person be believed in the court of law. I think not.


Those young women (many of them teenagers) were all kidnapped and FORCED into prostitution. Beaten savagely and their family's lives threatened if they tried to escape.

None of them were "hoes," and Stevenson is a piece of human excrement. When he leaves a room, everyone has to wipe their shoes.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol: With these comparisons, it makes it sound like Ward is Mayweather and Kovalev is fucking Arturo Gatti or some shit. I really like the confidence. Will make it all the sweeter if Kovalev KhtFO. 

An impartial fan knows this is about a 50-50 fight. I think anyone would have to give Kovalev the edge, though. Kovalev is bigger, stronger, and a p4p fighter as well. Ward is the one moving up. As someone said, respect to Ward for moving up to face this monster of the division. I still think it's a mountain too much, and Ward will either lose to get KtFO.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Neither do any of Andre Ward'sother opponents..... It's all about who can make the other fight there fight. It's an amazingly close fight. You are brain dead to think either man doesn't have a chance.


Ward is excepionally good, but Kovalev is the bigger man, and he will not let Ward fight to his tactics, Kovalev isn't Froch, or a middleweight Abraham, or an oversized chinny windwill like Rodriguez, he's a monster


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

He could've fought Kovalev before he jumped ship to Showtime. And even still a deal can be worked out but Stevenson is happy fighting fringe contenders and gatekeepers.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: With these comparisons, it makes it sound like Ward is Mayweather and Kovalev is fucking Arturo Gatti or some shit. I really like the confidence. Will make it all the sweeter if Kovalev KhtFO.
> 
> An impartial fan knows this is about a 50-50 fight. I think anyone would have to give Kovalev the edge, though. Kovalev is bigger, stronger, and a p4p fighter as well. Ward is the one moving up. As someone said, respect to Ward for moving up to face this monster of the division. I still think it's a mountain too much, and Ward will either lose to get KtFO.


Agreed, Ward is a spectacular boxer, and knows all of the pro tricks, but Kovalev runs through any man who tries that buy time stuff


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :lol: With these comparisons, it makes it sound like Ward is Mayweather and Kovalev is fucking Arturo Gatti or some shit. I really like the confidence. Will make it all the sweeter if Kovalev KhtFO.
> 
> An impartial fan knows this is about a 50-50 fight. I think anyone would have to give Kovalev the edge, though. Kovalev is bigger, stronger, and a p4p fighter as well. Ward is the one moving up. As someone said, respect to Ward for moving up to face this monster of the division. I still think it's a mountain too much, and *Ward will either lose to get KtFO*.


then you don't think its 50-50, obviously.

Ward is up against it, that's for sure.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Ward is excepionally good, but Kovalev is the bigger man, and he will not let Ward fight to his tactics, Kovalev isn't Froch, or a middleweight Abraham, or an oversized chinny windwill like Rodriguez, he's a monster


Ward fought at light heavyweight in the Olympics. Kovalev fans are overestimating the size difference. Not like it matters.

Keep calling Kovalev a monster because of a few kos over OK competition. Reminds me of Froch, Kessler and Abraham who were also good at koing OK competition


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> then you don't think its 50-50, obviously.
> 
> Ward is up against it, that's for sure.


No, I said I favor Kovalev, but I also said an IMPARTIAL FAN. I wasn't talking about myself. I always said I slightly favor Kovalev.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Agreed, Ward is a spectacular boxer, and knows all of the pro tricks, but Kovalev runs through any man who tries that buy time stuff


has anyone really taken him inside?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Maidana is no Kovalev...


Fighting Mayweather close two times is better than anything Kovalev has done in his career. People see knock outs and they forget how to act.... Pascal is Kovalev's best win.... Let that sink in....... Kovalev best win is a guy who lost to Carl Froch........ And a 46 year old Bernard Hopkins........


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward fought at light heavyweight in the Olympics. Kovalev fans are overestimating the size difference. Not like it matters.
> 
> Keep calling Kovalev a monster because of a few kos over OK competition. Reminds me of Froch, Kessler and Abraham who were also good at koing OK competition


:rofl Abraham. :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl

As I said, these fucking comparisons.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No, I said I favor Kovalev, but I also said an IMPARTIAL FAN. I wasn't talking about myself. I always said I slightly favor Kovalev.


you're not an impartial fan? in that case, what good is your opinion?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> *Ward fought at light heavyweight in the Olympics. *Kovalev fans are overestimating the size difference. Not like it matters.


That's because there's no SMW division in the ams.

- And Sergey is big for a pro LHW.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Maidana is no Kovalev...


You're right, but that's not really the point. The only point is that Mayweather and Ward are stronger fighters than their opponents expect.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Fighting Mayweather close two times is better than anything Kovalev has done in his career. People see knock outs and they forget how to act.... Pascal is Kovalev's best win.... Let that sink in....... Kovalev best win is a guy who lost to Carl Froch........ And a 46 year old Bernard Hopkins........


Outboxed by Carl Froch. Outboxed... by Froch


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> :rofl Abraham. :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl
> 
> As I said, these fucking comparisons.


Abraham was the bookie favorite to win the Super Six after he kod Taylor.

What's Kovalev best win


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> you're not an impartial fan? in that case, what good is your opinion?


What good is anyone's opinion then? Might as well take down this entire forum. Log off if that's how you feel.

We all have our preferences for certain fighters, but on paper, this is a 50-50 fight. As I said, someone devoid of any bias would say this is a 50-50 match-up. Do I have to spell out 50-50 or somethin?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm curious to see who establishes the jab to the body, Ward or Kovalev. Both guys use that punch very effectively.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

conradically said:


> has anyone really taken him inside?


No, they coudn't, and Ward won't either


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> What good is anyone's opinion then? Might as well take down this entire forum. Log off if that's how you feel.
> 
> We all have our preferences for certain fighters, but on paper, this is a 50-50 fight. As I said, someone devoid of any bias would say this is a 50-50 match-up. Do I have to spell out 50-50 or somethin?


you're telling me Ward is certain to lose but on paper it's 50-50. That's incoherent.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Ward is excepionally good, but Kovalev is the bigger man, and he will not let Ward fight to his tactics, Kovalev isn't Froch, or a middleweight Abraham, or an oversized chinny windwill like Rodriguez, he's a monster


You save he isn't Froch but Froch beat Pascal years ago. And Pascal is Kovalev's best win and Pascal isn't even Froch's best win.

Kovalev is very good but Ward is great and has proved himself great. Kovalev is just starting to make a case for being great.

"Middleweight Abraham".... Super Middleweight Pascal!!!!!!!


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Outboxed by Carl Froch. Outboxed... by Froch


World Amatuer Bronze medallist and multiple times Super Middleweight world champion Carl Froch


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> No, they coudn't, and Ward won't either


he might. he hasn't fought a good inside fighter. A guy who likes the inside like Ward. (and Don't say Bernard who was a shuffling technician.)


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Abraham was the bookie favorite to win the Super Six after he kod Taylor.
> 
> What's Kovalev best win


...and what's was Abraham doing not 1 fight ago? Oh yeah,fighting a close fight against Martin fucking Murray who Golovkin won every single round against. :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> You save he isn't Froch but Froch beat Pascal years ago. And Pascal is Kovalev's best win and Pascal isn't even Froch's best win.
> 
> Kovalev is very good but Ward is great and has proved himself great. Kovalev is just starting to make a case for being great.
> 
> "Middleweight Abraham".... Super Middleweight Pascal!!!!!!!


Yes he did, he didn't destroy him though, and what about Hopkins?


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

i feel 60-40 Kovalev. 

i just hope ward doesn't try to make it a clinch fest.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Agreed, Ward is a spectacular boxer, and knows all of the pro tricks, but Kovalev runs through any man who tries that buy time stuff


You obvious don't know who Andre Ward is. Andre Ward doesn't "try and buy time" he keeps his amazing jab in your face for 3 minutes a round and controls the pace and distance of the fight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> ...and what's was Abraham doing not 1 fight ago? Oh yeah,fighting a close fight against Martin fucking Murray who Golovkin won every single round against. :rofl :rofl :rofl


Abraham was exposed years ago. Once Ward exposes Kovalev who knows where Kovalev is 5 years from now.

Notice you couldn't answer who Kovalevs best win was. It's OK I remember when kos over average guys got me excited


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> You obvious don't know who Andre Ward is. Andre Ward doesn't "try and buy time" he keeps his amazing jab in your face for 3 minutes a round and controls the pace and distance of the fight.


Andre Ward is not a 3 minutes a round type fighter


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Abraham was exposed years ago. Once Ward exposes Kovalev who knows where Kovalev is 5 years from now.
> 
> Notice you couldn't answer who Kovalevs best win was. It's OK I remember when kos over average guys got me excited


Abraham was a middleweight, his best days were at middleweight


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Kovalev is the baddest man in boxing


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Although, I am enjoying this debate, wish boxing was like this all the time


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> you're telling me Ward is certain to lose but on paper it's 50-50. That's incoherent.


You're repeating yourself now. I'm getting into a circular argument with you. How about trying to use some critical thinking when using the forums, eh? I can't believe you don't understand what a 50-50 fight on paper means.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev is so much cooler than GGG. It's too bad he's racist.


Yeah I'm just glad there aren't any Mexicans at lhw he can Talk shit to


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Andre Ward is not a 3 minutes a round type fighter


Yes he is. Ward doesn't take breaks. If you think Wards gonna allow Kovalev to wail on him on the ropes you got another thing coming. Wards gonna have a jab in Kovalevs face from the opening bell and he's gonna be ducking pivoting and moving the entire time. Ward is no Pascal


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Yes he is. Ward doesn't take breaks. If you think Wards gonna allow Kovalev to wail on him on the ropes you got another thing coming. Wards gonna have a jab in Kovalevs face from the opening bell and he's gonna be ducking pivoting and moving the entire time. Ward is no Pascal[/QUOTE
> 
> And Kovalev is no Froch, as you say, Ward wll be jabbing, but the jab won't be enough, nor will Wards brlliant footwork, he's gonna lull, and he's gonna wilt


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Yes he did, he didn't destroy him though, and what about Hopkins?


50 year old Hopkins? What about him?

Froch vs Pascal was 7 years ago and one weight class down. Froch fought a younger, fresher and way bigger for the weight class Pascal. And he didn't destroy Pascal but he beat him clearly with Pascal only winning about 3 rounds. You can try to play up Kovalev's resume all you want but you are just better off admitting that his resume is lacking and you are basing everything on the fact that Kovalev beat a 50 year old man and Jean Pascal......


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kush said:


> Yeah I'm just glad there aren't any Mexicans at lhw he can Talk shit to


:lol:


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Andre Ward is not a 3 minutes a round type fighter


You are stupid.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> 50 year old Hopkins? What about him?
> 
> Froch vs Pascal was 7 years ago and one weight class down. Froch fought a younger, fresher and way bigger for the weight class Pascal. And he didn't destroy Pascal but he beat him clearly with Pascal only winning about 3 rounds. You can try to play up Kovalev's resume all you want but you are just better off admitting that his resume is lacking and you are basing everything on the fact that Kovalev beat a 50 year old man and Jean Pascal......


Froch fought an inexperienced Pascal, pure athleticism, great fight, and a good win, but Pascal was all athlete and no nuance


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Froch fought an inexperienced Pascal, pure athleticism, great fight, and a good win, but Pascal was all athlete and no nuance


What's different today?


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> You are stupid.


haha we'l see, if it even happens


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

MichiganWarrior said:


> What's different today?


Exactly, and look what Kovalev did to him, Pascal earnedd my respect just by getting in the ring with hm again despite the fact he could have been killed


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Kovalev is sadistic as fuck.

I love it!


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Abraham was exposed years ago. Once Ward exposes Kovalev who knows where Kovalev is 5 years from now.
> 
> Notice you couldn't answer who Kovalevs best win was. It's OK I remember when kos over average guys got me excited


A fresher Abraham was exposed more convincingly by Froch than he was by Ward. Froch...who, according to you: "can't box".

:think


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Barrera should be a good test.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Barrera should be a good test.


Cleverly battered undefeated Murat, he had to be saved by the ref, but Cleverly was a bum apparently


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Kovalev is sadistic as fuck.
> 
> I love it!


Hard not to really. Man is clean out of fucks to give. Chilling.


----------



## KING (Oct 21, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Fighting Mayweather close two times is better than anything Kovalev has done in his career. People see knock outs and they forget how to act.... Pascal is Kovalev's best win.... Let that sink in....... Kovalev best win is a guy who lost to Carl Froch........ And a 46 year old Bernard Hopkins........


Remind me, was Maidana's best win Victor Ortiz or Adrien Broner. I honestly forgot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bjj_Boxer (Jun 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Fighting Mayweather close two times is better than anything Kovalev has done in his career. People see knock outs and they forget how to act.... Pascal is Kovalev's best win.... Let that sink in....... Kovalev best win is a guy who lost to Carl Froch........ And a 46 year old Bernard Hopkins........


Thats retarded....who was Maidana's best win? If you honestly think that Maidana is at Kovalev's level, then you are an idiot.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

I missed this shit but it sounds like Krusher handed out a beating.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Cleverly battered undefeated Murat, he had to be saved by the ref, but Cleverly was a bum apparently


I don't care. I'm just trying to watch Barrera and gauge how he'll do against Ward and how similar he is to Kovalev.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

KING said:


> Remind me, was Maidana's best win Victor Ortiz or Adrien Broner. I honestly forgot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pushing Kotelnik close was his best IMO, but Khan schooled Kotlenik for 12 rounds, but god forbid we give Khan credit for anything


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I don't care. I'm just trying to watch Barrera and gauge how he'll do against Ward and how similar he is to Kovalev.


Cleverly has a chin, when Kovalev murdered him, that was impressive, but hey, could have been just Cleverly being over protected right? Til he went on to kill everyone he touched after that, so Cleverlys "deer in the headlights" look wasn't a one off, Kovalev really hits THAT hard


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> haha we'l see, if it even happens


Even if Kovalev win's everything you are saying is wrong.....


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> Even if Kovalev win's everything you are saying is wrong.....


Ward is a cautious fighter who picks his spots, he does not throw for 3 minutes of every round, Kovalev wil negate everything he does with his size alone, bet on it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> Cleverly has a chin, when Kovalev murdered him, that was impressive, but hey, could have been just Cleverly being over protected right? Til he went on to kill everyone he touched after that, so Cleverlys "deer in the headlights" look wasn't a one off, Kovalev really hits THAT hard


I guess... I never said anything bad about Cleverly, but I'm assuming you're venting about stuff other people have said.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> I guess... I never said anything bad about Cleverly, but I'm assuming you're venting about stuff other people have said.


He was labelled as one of the worst world champions EVER


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

The Kraken said:


> Ward is a cautious fighter who picks his spots, he does not throw for 3 minutes of every round, Kovalev wil negate everything he does with his size alone, bet on it


You are a complete and utter moron if you think Andre Ward will lose just because Kovalev is bigger. Also Ward is the same height as Kovalev and is a big dude. In his interview with Lampley tonight he looked close to 200 pounds. Ward keeps the jab going for 3 minutes a round and controls the entire fight with it. You should actually watch his fights and look at his jab and you would have a clue what I am talking about.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bjj_Boxer said:


> Thats retarded....who was Maidana's best win? If you honestly think that Maidana is at Kovalev's level, then you are an idiot.


Maidana resume and Kovalevs resume are similar except Maidens fought in the 2 deepest divisions in boxing.

Anyways Ward isn't almost 40 and Kovalev and Maidana fight nothing alike


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

CASH_718 said:


> You are a complete and utter moron if you think Andre Ward will lose just because Kovalev is bigger. Also Ward is the same height as Kovalev and is a big dude. In his interview with Lampley tonight he looked close to 200 pounds. Ward keeps the jab going for 3 minutes a round and controls the entire fight with it. You should actually watch his fights and look at his jab and you would have a clue what I am talking about.


Relax with the aggression man, you aren't fighting me, Ward does not keep his jab working for 3 minutes, he is economical, I aleady said he is not only a good boxer but a SPECTACULAR boxer, his ring IQ is above and beyond amazing. Kovalev being "bigger" is not the only reason I think he would win. I explained this already, what Ward does well, will be negated by Kovalev simply because he is like nothing Ward has ever been in with before..AND he's bigger and stronger.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Kovalev is so awesome. He's great for boxing. Him flipping off Stevenson before walking away :rofl. I missed that because the lag was starting to give me a headache, and I turned off the stream. Those duck noises. :rofl

Stevenson can say he's the champ, but he's not the one signed to fight the former p4p number 2 fighter in the world. Guy will probably fight Fonfara or Alvarez. :gunner


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

forgot to mention:

WOW Pascal has heart.


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

Lester1583 said:


>


That was fukin awesome :rofl

Total domination from Krusher as it was expected, tho Pascal showed some real heart in there...

Kov - Ward is a 50/50 fight, giving a slight edge to Sergei because reach, Andre wont be able to fight cute, he would need to get into Sergei range to do anything...
Would love to see Krusher putting Chickenson to sleep, but oh well, that aint happening, at least not this year...


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev is so much cooler than GGG.


You should've read the interview GGG gave to the kazakh newspaper a couple of days ago.

You'd probably dislike him even more.



bballchump11 said:


> It's too bad he's racist.


 @Flea Man says he isn't.

But you can't trust his word - he's half russian.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


Their broken English makes it even funnier. :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> You should've read the interview GGG gave to the kazakh newspaper a couple of days ago.
> 
> You'd probably dislike him even more.
> 
> ...


What interview was this? And I didn't think he was racist until I read his interview in Russia from years ago.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> You should've read the interview GGG gave to the kazakh newspaper a couple of days ago.
> 
> You'd probably dislike him even more.
> 
> ...


Got a link to that interview, or just the general gist of it, Lester?


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Felix said:


> Got a link to that interview, or just the general gist of it, Lester?


Don't think it's been translated.

It's basically one big "fuck off" from Gena to the kazakh media.
Politely, of course.

Most people see Gena as this happy-go-lucky borat guy.
He isn't.
He is pragmatic, reserved and aloof.
He just rarely shows this side of him in public.

He showed it in this interview - no good boys, no funny answers, no friendliness.
Want to ask him about his favorite movie? Fuck off.
Want to ask him who ducks who in boxing? Fuck off.
Want to ask him about the business side of boxing that you don't know nothing about? Fuck off. 
Want to ask him if came across as unlikeable in this interview? Fuck off.
Etc.

He's not Kovalev who is sincere in his insults and sympathies.
He's smarter and would never call anyone names or would do anything that would harm his public image.

And that's why plenty of Kazakhs were disappointed in him.
Cuz - "So, you're willing to smile and be nice if it's good for business but when you come to your home country, you don't feel the need to smile and be nice anymore?"

One interesting fact - fans often complain about K-2 lowballing Golovkin's opponents.
He specifically addressed this issue - he only works with Loeffler, who's licensed by them and that's it - he doesn't work with them, doesn't work for them.

@JamieC


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> And I didn't think he was racist until I read his interview in Russia from years ago.


That interview highlights insurmountable cultural differences more than anything.

And most know about them as much as they know about boxing.

It's a far more interesting topic actually than arguing over some fighter being/not being racist.

Like for example, Stevenson called Kovalev ugly once.
Kovalev's first reaction was basically: "Why are you even talking about my appearance? Are a ******?"

He was not offended by being called ugly.

Cuz where he comes from a man never discusses another man's appearance.

For an american/canadian/etc what Kovalev said is racist.
You don't ever call a black man a ******, tanned, a monkey.
No matter what.
Period.
Hence he's a racist.

For an eastern european what Kovalev said is racist too.
It's also dumb.
Cuz americans won't understand that he said this stuff only about some black men who acted like bitches or were disrespectful.
You still don't say these things.
But saying them doesn't necessarily mean you an all out racist.

Not cuz it's ok to be one.

Eastern europeans would never understand what racism/Vietnam/Tim McGraw mean to americans.
Americans would never understand what WW2/fascism/vodka mean to the Eastern Europe.

Sadistic Racist vs Son of God is a good fight though.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Most pointless rematch, Pascal landed 1 punch this time, a more patient Kovalev is even more scary


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Pascal gave it a decent go but at this point Kov is a level above and it was a good time for the corner to stop it



Lester1583 said:


> Like for example, Stevenson called Kovalev ugly once.
> Kovalev's first reaction was basically: "Why are you even talking about my appearance? Are a ******?"


:rofl:rofl:rofl

Kovalev is a fucking G :lol:

Chickenson :lol:


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

The Racist vs. The Pimp.

Kovalev is a douchebag racist, but he's going to bury Stevenson, and I will love every minute of that fight. :rofl


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Kovalev does not hate blacks, he just doesn't like ******s. Even black people don't like them, ask Chris Rock. That'_s 
not being racist.
_


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Kovalev doesn't give a flying fuck about being politically correct, or making friends. He's paid to beat the living shit out of people.

He was quite ruthless in beating the snot out of Jean Pascal, then saying "He's a special guy... I don't have any respect for him" :rofl


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> What interview was this?





Felix said:


> Got a link to that interview


Here's the interview: http://vesti.kz/profi/215666/

Your browser should translate, hopefully.


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


>


:rofl Amazing


----------



## Matty lll (Jul 29, 2012)

Anyway just watched the fight, it was pretty brutal and completely pointless. Pascal is tough though...


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i just hope ward doesn't try to make it a clinch fest.


What makes you think that?

:lol:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Kovalev doesn't give a flying fuck about being politically correct, or making friends. He's paid to beat the living shit out of people.
> 
> He was quite ruthless in beating the snot out of Jean Pascal, then saying "He's a special guy... I don't have any respect for him" :rofl


:deal

Sergei a G.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

FloydPatterson said:


> waste of time...*although watching Kovalev control distance is a beautiful thing*


The best ive seen for many a year and should be appreciated.
Never gets excited and doesnt crowd himself out as so many do when the chance comes.IMO this is makes him one of the most intelligent in the ring in this era.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Pedrin1787 said:


> I missed this shit but it sounds like Krusher handed out a beating.


He did,but instead of the usual beatings this was a cold,calculated beating with patient intent.
Very rarely do i believe a fighter carries another but in this instance i really think Kov was enjoying making it last.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> You are a complete and utter moron if you think Andre Ward will lose just because Kovalev is bigger. Also Ward is the same height as Kovalev and is a big dude. In his interview with Lampley tonight he looked close to 200 pounds. Ward keeps the jab going for 3 minutes a round and controls the entire fight with it. You should actually watch his fights and look at his jab and you would have a clue what I am talking about.


so in your opinion, how does a guy like ggg(who weighed 165 at the 30 day weigh in for lemuiex) duck a guy like ward who weighs close to 200 pounds?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> i feel 60-40 Kovalev.
> 
> i just hope ward doesn't try to make it a clinch fest.


im hoping to get plus money on sergey who is going to wreck ward.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


>


thanks

adonis chickenson...thats classic

you gotta fuken love sergey kovalev who is going to beat down andre if ward does not get injured, have a cotract dispute or lose his two fights beforehand


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

quincy k said:


> thanks
> 
> adonis chickenson...thats classic
> 
> you gotta fuken love sergey kovalev who is going to beat down andre if ward does not get injured, have a cotract dispute or lose his two fights beforehand


I think he got Chickenson from Pascal so he cant get any credit for that. But the "quack" noise was funny.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Here's the interview: http://vesti.kz/profi/215666/
> 
> Your browser should translate, hopefully.


Cheers for that, and thanks too @Lester1583. Interesting. Not a completely clear translation but it seems the mask slipped a little bit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Kovalev doesn't give a flying fuck about being politically correct, or making friends. He's paid to beat the living shit out of people.
> 
> He was quite ruthless in beating the snot out of Jean Pascal, then saying "He's a special guy... I don't have any respect for him" :rofl


I love how blatant racism is now "politically correct"

"all blacks are shifty and can't be trusted"

He's just being politically incorrect :rofl

His own country men call him a racist. He's a racist let's not sugar coat it. Really good boxer though


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Felix said:


> Cheers for that, and thanks too @*Lester1583*. Interesting. Not a completely clear translation but it seems the mask slipped a little bit.


Judging from the translation of the article and the comments it seems as though it's a mix of Golovkin being less amiable than we're used to seeing him and the interviewers asking loaded and leading questions. I don't think the side of Golovkin we see is him wearing a mask, he's just clearly a more shrewd guy than Kovalev.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> That interview highlights insurmountable cultural differences more than anything.
> 
> And most know about them as much as they know about boxing.
> 
> ...


Yeah that's a good point. Part of that is why I forgave him and excuse him for calling Stevenson a monkey. Tbh, Adonis Stevenson does look like a gorilla :lol:. It's hard when there's a language barrier and a cultural difference. This kinda sealed the deal for me though

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ple-on-stage&p=2370633&viewfull=1#post2370633



MichiganWarrior said:


> I love how blatant racism is now "politically correct"
> 
> "all blacks are shifty and can't be trusted"
> 
> ...


:lol: yeah wtf is this world coming to? Then people get amazed at how Donald Trump is doing so well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> The best ive seen for many a year and should be appreciated.
> Never gets excited and doesnt crowd himself out as so many do when the chance comes.IMO this is makes him one of the most intelligent in the ring in this era.


Yeah I get so tired of seeing fighters get overexcited when they have their opponents on the ropes and lunge in smothering them self or just rushing in and getting countered. Kovalev keeps perfect distance to have them corned, but can still land combinations with full extension on his power. Then take quick steps back when the opponent tries to fire back.


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Don't think it's been translated.
> 
> It's basically one big "fuck off" from Gena to the kazakh media.
> Politely, of course.
> ...


:lol:

GGG gives no fucks.

As for Kovalev, if he starts using racial epithets against Ward, then I will declare him a genuine racist. Pascal and especially Stevenson are arseholes, therefore insults are justified.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Shumenov calls Kovalev a racist too but that's just cultural differences


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah I get so tired of seeing fighters get overexcited when they have their opponents on the ropes and lunge in smothering them self or just rushing in and getting countered. Kovalev keeps perfect distance to have them corned, but can still land combinations with full extension on his power. Then take quick steps back when the opponent tries to fire back.


For sure.
Its a skill very few have and so frustrating seeing some fighters cut the distance too much and get zero leverage.
Saying that,he knows with his power most oppos will be more interested in covering up than throwing back but he is so disciplined with it.
I think the commentators bang on too much regarding his power and not really breaking down how good he really is.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Judging from the translation of the article and the comments it seems as though it's a mix of Golovkin being less amiable than we're used to seeing him and the interviewers asking loaded and leading questions. I don't think the side of Golovkin we see is him wearing a mask, he's just clearly a more shrewd guy than Kovalev.


That's a fair point. It's interesting nonetheless to see/hear/read of him being more in "businesslike" mode than "yes yes, goodboy, I like bax" mode.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> That interview highlights insurmountable cultural differences more than anything.
> 
> And most know about them as much as they know about boxing.
> 
> ...


You kind of wonder, would it be this way today if the Anti-LGBT laws Vladimir Lenin swiftly abolished (along with divorce and abortion) decades before most western countries got around to decriminalizing homosexuality hadn't been reintroduced in 1933 by Stalin.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Yeah that's a good point. Part of that is why I forgave him and excuse him for calling Stevenson a monkey. Tbh, Adonis Stevenson does look like a gorilla :lol:. It's hard when there's a language barrier and a cultural difference. This kinda sealed the deal for me though


The monkey comment was clearly racist and Serega knew it, make no mistake about it.

You can see he hasn't exactly warmed up towards Stevenson.

Remember when they met a couple of moths ago?
It was obvious he still sees Stevenson as a ******, a monkey.

He just can't say things like that out loud anymore.

With that said, like I said before, read what he said about Ward.

He said, Ward's a nice person and he respects him.
Respect comes first.
Cuz Ward doesn't run his mouth or acts like a caricature on a black man.
He acts like a man.

That's the difference.

The future fight itself is far more interesting than the tiresome racial arguing though.

Hopefully it will happen.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> Shumenov calls Kovalev a racist too but that's just cultural differences


Shumenov dislikes Kovalev cuz Kovalev called him a paper champion.

In his own respectful way, we're all quite familiar with.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

As expected, the rematch was even more one-sided than the first fight but at least now there's no dispute about the ending. Pascal was permanently damaged by the first fight, hasn't been the same since. Good performance from Kovalev who showed a lot of patience and discipline (though it was partly motivated by his intention to punish Pascal as he said in the post-fight interview). Credit to Pascal for taking all these shots without going down but I don't think he has much left.

That stuff Stevenson pulled after the fight is just laughable, I understand he didn't wanna let Kovalev talk trash about him in his hometown but he has no real intention of fighting Kovalev in the near future so it's meaningless.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Mushin said:


> As expected, the rematch was even more one-sided than the first fight but at least now there's no dispute about the ending. Pascal was permanently damaged by the first fight, hasn't been the same since. Good performance from Kovalev who showed a lot of patience and discipline (though it was partly motivated by his intention to punish Pascal as he said in the post-fight interview). Credit to Pascal for taking all these shots without going down but I don't think he has much left.
> 
> That stuff Stevenson pulled after the fight is just laughable, I understand he didn't wanna let Kovalev talk trash about him in his hometown but he has no real intention of fighting Kovalev in the near future so it's meaningless.


Yup, you know Kovalev would fight Stevenson in a heart-beat. This is the same guy that offered to fight the best LHW contender and is now fighting the former p4p 2 best fighter in the world. Kovalev doesn't fuck around. He was busy unifying all the titles and fighting the guys Stevenson, as the lineal, was supposed to fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Anyone else hear Kovalevs voice drop an octave when Wards name was mentioned? :rofl


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> He did,but instead of the usual beatings this was a cold,calculated beating with patient intent.
> Very rarely do i believe a fighter carries another but in this instance i really think Kov was enjoying making it last.


In the post fight speech Kovalev referred to ruining a bet possibly made by Pascal under/over 8 rounds. know anything about that one??


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mr Magic said:


> Kovalev doesn't give a flying fuck about being politically correct, or making friends. He's paid to beat the living shit out of people.
> 
> He was quite ruthless in beating the snot out of Jean Pascal, then saying "He's a special guy... I don't have any respect for him" :rofl


Its likely Kovalev has a bit of that russian cultural racism going on.

About the post fight comments with Pascal, it was kind of cold and pretty much unsportsmanlike. He could of let water go under the bridge, he has nothing else to gain now but he decided to shit on humbled beaten pascal in front of his own fans. I suppose Kovalev wants to appear arrogant hardarse dishing out punishment. Some people will cheer it on but its not impressive


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Its likely Kovalev has a bit of that russian cultural racism going on.
> 
> About the post fight comments with Pascal, it was kind of cold and pretty much unsportsmanlike. He could of let water go under the bridge, he has nothing else to gain now but he decided to shit on humbled beaten pascal in front of his own fans. I suppose Kovalev wants to appear arrogant hardarse dishing out punishment. Some people will cheer it on but its not impressive


I liked it. Most fighters talk shit all the way up to the fight, then suddenly after it's over they're best buddies all of a sudden. So fake.

Sergey is for real. It's refreshing.

Plus, Pascal truly deserved it.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> In the post fight speech Kovalev referred to ruining a bet possibly made by Pascal under/over 8 rounds. know anything about that one??


I think Pascal wanted to bet $50k that Kovalev wouldn't stop him quicker than last time. I believe Kovalev initially seemed to agree but then decided not to take the bet. Either way, that's what he made the reference to.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Felix said:


> I think Pascal wanted to bet $50k that Kovalev wouldn't stop him quicker than last time. I believe Kovalev initially seemed to agree but then decided not to take the bet. Either way, that's what he made the reference to.


Cheers.

also here is the full post fight interview including the adonis chickenson call out :rofl hilarious


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I liked it. Most fighters talk shit all the way up to the fight, then suddenly after it's over they're best buddies all of a sudden. So fake.
> 
> Sergey is for real. It's refreshing.
> 
> Plus, Pascal truly deserved it.


I'm not getting this attitude that Pascal deserved it or he was classless. How was he classless for calling Kovalev a racist? Isn't Kovalev the classless one for being racist?

I bet if Kovalev did the same exact things to Adonis Stevenson and called him a rapist and a pimp, everybody would be cheering and calling Stevenson a rapist also.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

lol did he middle finger chickenson?


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> About the post fight comments with Pascal, it was kind of cold and pretty much unsportsmanlike. He could of let water go under the bridge, he has nothing else to gain now but he decided to shit on humbled beaten pascal in front of his own fans. I suppose Kovalev wants to appear arrogant hardarse dishing out punishment. Some people will cheer it on but its not impressive


Kovalev showed sportsmanship from start to finish; wanting to touch gloves after the ref's instructions which Pascal refused to do until he was forced to do it, and then trying to touch gloves during the fight after a rough/dirty moment, which again Pascal refused to do. And in the end Kovalev still shook hands with Pascal. I actually respect Kovalev's behavior more than Pascal's, he's not trying to gain anything he's just being real. Why should you have to be nice towards somebody who disrespected you for months?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Why should you have to be nice towards somebody who disrespected you for months?


It just shows more maturity, no one really cares about pascal anyway. Kov just come off a bit of a ruthless cunt. i don't really care that much about it but it shouldn't need to be explained. even if you disagree with me you are not a dumby, you know exactly what i'm talking about.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> calling Stevenson a rapist also.


They're not wrong though.

Then again it's something from the past and he hasn't been convicted since.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I liked it. Most fighters talk shit all the way up to the fight, then suddenly after it's over they're best buddies all of a sudden. So fake.
> 
> Sergey is for real. It's refreshing.
> 
> Plus, Pascal truly deserved it.


That was refreshing for you? It was sour and bitter as hell to me, vindictive. These are not emotions of a big man and real champion. more like a pissed off russian peasant.

If i beat my enemy down, it's not fake to hold your thoughts and let the fight do the talking. talking shit afterwards is just cheap, not refreshing

after any match in any sport you leave your shit in the ring and move on.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> That was refreshing for you? It was sour and bitter as hell to me, vindictive. These are not emotions of a big man and real champion. more like a pissed off russian peasant.
> 
> If i beat my enemy down, it's not fake to hold your thoughts and let the fight do the talking. talking shit afterwards is just cheap, not refreshing
> 
> after any match in any sport you leave your shit in the ring and move on.


Kovalev is the type of guy where if you dont show him respect before the fight why would he show you respect after

He even tried to touch gloves with Pascal snd Pascal refused so why would Kovalev shake his hand, Pascal has to be the one to come over and say I respect you, you fugged me up


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Its likely Kovalev has a bit of that russian cultural racism going on.
> 
> About the post fight comments with Pascal, it was kind of cold and pretty much unsportsmanlike. *He could of let water go under the bridge,* he has nothing else to gain now but *he decided to shit on humbled beaten pascal in front of his own fans*. I suppose Kovalev wants to appear arrogant hardarse dishing out punishment. Some people will cheer it on but its not impressive





thehook13 said:


> Its likely Kovalev has a bit of that russian cultural racism going on.
> 
> About the post fight comments with Pascal, it was kind of cold and pretty much unsportsmanlike. He could of let water go under the bridge, he has nothing else to gain now but he decided to shit on humbled beaten pascal in front of his own fans. I suppose Kovalev wants to appear arrogant hardarse dishing out punishment. Some people will cheer it on but its not impressive


Couple points

- Leading up to this fight one of Pascal's accusations was that Kovalev calling Stevenson "a piece of shit" was meant with racist intent since Black people's skin colour is a similar colour to feces, for real. People forget this absurdity but Pascal honestly seems kind of dull, unintelligent and is definitely a clown of the highest order.

- Culturally, you and most in the West seem to think it's completely acceptable to say any vile and disrespectful thing, make personal attacks for months then after the fight say "oh i meant none of it, i was just to sell the fight". That's *worse* than saying those same things about the person if you genuinely believe it.

- Meaning what you say is respected. Making bold, grandiose, empty or insincere claims then backing away from it afterwards, especially in defeat, is a near certain way to lose any and all respect from people in many cultures, not just Russian/Slavic. I utterly cannot and will not ever understand this Western acceptance, even admiration, for people who behave like that. It's one of the lowest things a person can do and yes it's clearly cultural. Pascal's behavior is womanly/feminine. Kovalev lying afterwards and saying he respects Pascal would be insincere. He doesn't and he was honest, not hard to figure out.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> You kind of wonder, would it be this way today if the Anti-LGBT laws Vladimir Lenin swiftly abolished (along with divorce and abortion) decades before most western countries got around to decriminalizing homosexuality hadn't been reintroduced in 1933 by Stalin.


It's not about Stalin only though.

Homosexuality was never a significant part of the slavic culture.

The orthodox church is also vehemently against it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693902129736581120


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> That was refreshing for you? It was sour and bitter as hell to me, vindictive. These are not emotions of a big man and real champion. more like a pissed off *russian peasant.
> *
> If i beat my enemy down, it's not fake to hold your thoughts and let the fight do the talking. talking shit afterwards is just cheap, not refreshing
> 
> after any match in any sport you leave your shit in the ring and move on.


You say that like it's an insult? If somebody was a sensitive, somewhat dim individual like Pascal they could claim you said it with prejudicial intent lol

I come from peasant stock and take great pride in it, wouldn't be surprised if Kovalev held similar sentiments. You're pretentious and it's very aristocratic of you so take pride in that.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

@Cableaddict stop with the fucking monkey jokes. This is your final warning.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> @Cableaddict stop with the fucking monkey jokes. This is your final warning.


Please ban him.


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

One to watch said:


> Please ban him.


Pascal brought some of it on him with his antics in the build up so I can see it, but @Cableaddict was also doing this back when Kovalev first posted the picture of Stevenson with a monkey for a face. It's clear to me, at least, that Cableaddict is a vile racist.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> @*Cableaddict* stop with the fucking monkey jokes. This is your final warning.


Dude, don't you realize I'm making fun of the entire situation?

Wow......


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bernard Black said:


> Pascal brought some of it on him with his antics in the build up so I can see it, but @*Cableaddict* was also doing this back when Kovalev first posted the picture of Stevenson with a monkey for a face. It's clear to me, at least, that Cableaddict is a vile racist.


I'm a fan of Stevenson and not racist against black people in the least, but there's no denying that Stevenson looks like an ape. On a side note I'm sick of these two fake calling each other out knowing that they both have contractual obligations with competing networks and morons lining up on either side claiming the other party is "ducking". I'm more a fan of Kovalev's, but his promoter has blocked this fight from happening and Stevenson went to Showtime because they offered him more money than HBO was willing to put up.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm a fan of Stevenson and not racist against black people in the least, but there's no denying that Stevenson looks like an ape. On a side note I'm sick of these two fake calling each other out knowing that they both have contractual obligations with competing networks and morons lining up on either side claiming the other party is "ducking". I'm more a fan of Kovalev's, but his promoter has blocked this fight from happening and Stevenson went to Showtime because they offered him more money than HBO was willing to put up.


Exactly, neither fighter imo is scared. I think they do really want to fight. Stevenson is 38 years old, it'd make perfect sense for him to want to cash out right now. Kovalev was free at one point and could have fought Stevenson on Showtime, but he also signed a contract with HBO. I don't like Stevenson, but it's unfair to put all of the blame on him. Especially when Duva begged for a damn purse bid, and then pulled out moving the goal post. This fight could have been on NBC or CBS with both making more money if it wasn't for her.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Stevenson would get annihilated by Kovalev. It won't be pretty.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> You say that like it's an insult? If somebody was a sensitive, somewhat dim individual like Pascal they could claim you said it with prejudicial intent lol
> 
> I come from peasant stock and take great pride in it, wouldn't be surprised if Kovalev held similar sentiments. You're pretentious and it's very aristocratic of you so take pride in that.


Where do you stand on his racist antics, working class warrior










â€œI'm not a racist, I know that everywhere there are good and bad guys, but the â€˜tannedâ€™ every day I like less. I live in Florida, there are many illegal immigrants, natives, I can see how they behave.â€ - kovalev

Interviewer -One day after a battle with Grover Young, by the way, the only draw the match in your career, you have called your opponent "thoroughbred *****." Why?

Kovalev- I was hurt that this "tanned" earn easy money.

Russian culture is much more accepting of racist beliefs deal with it


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Pascal brought some of it on him with his antics in the build up so I can see it, but @Cableaddict was also doing this back when Kovalev first posted the picture of Stevenson with a monkey for a face. It's clear to me, at least, that Cableaddict is a vile racist.


Cable addict is slightly insane not racist.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> It just shows more maturity, no one really cares about pascal anyway. Kov just come off a bit of a ruthless cunt. i don't really care that much about it but it shouldn't need to be explained. even if you disagree with me you are not a dumby, you know exactly what i'm talking about.


Kovalev had enough maturity to shake Pascal's hand when he came over. If Pascal had done it before Kovalev was interviewed, we likely would have heard nicer comments from Kovalev. He's ruthless when his opponent says or does something that offends him, if you're nice to him he'll be nice to you.



Vysotsky said:


> Culturally, you and most in the West seem to think it's completely acceptable to say any vile and disrespectful thing, make personal attacks for months then after the fight say "oh i meant none of it, i was just to sell the fight". That's *worse* than saying those same things about the person if you genuinely believe it.


Good point. It's not a western thing though, ask Mayorga.



Cormega said:


> I'm a fan of Stevenson and not racist against black people in the least, but there's no denying that Stevenson looks like an ape. On a side note I'm sick of these two fake calling each other out knowing that they both have contractual obligations with competing networks and morons lining up on either side claiming the other party is "ducking". I'm more a fan of Kovalev's, but his promoter has blocked this fight from happening and Stevenson went to Showtime because they offered him more money than HBO was willing to put up.


The ape comment is really offensive because of the history of that kind of comparisons.

Stevenson verbally agreed to fight Kovalev at the end of a 3 fight deal, then re-negged and went to Showtime. He got more money so it was a smart business move but you can understand why Kovalev and a lot of boxing fans were angry about it.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Where do you stand on his racist antics, working class warrior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick question: was that an actual picture of Adonis Stevenson, that someone had doctored an ape on it?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mushin said:


> Kovalev had enough maturity to shake Pascal's hand when he came over. If Pascal had done it before Kovalev was interviewed, we likely would have heard nicer comments from Kovalev. He's ruthless when his opponent says or does something that offends him, if you're nice to him he'll be nice to you.
> 
> .


Kovalev didnt have enough maturity to leave his spite in the ring with the fight. That's the point. I'm not asking Kov to jerk Pascal in the ring after the fight but to humiliate your opponent after the contest is not usually in line with western values. The rest of your post is just egotism personified


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Quick question: was that an actual picture of Adonis Stevenson, that someone had doctored an ape on it?


Why do you care?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Kovalev didnt have enough maturity to leave his spite in the ring with the fight. That's the point. I'm not asking Kov to jerk Pascal in the ring after the fight but to humiliate your opponent after the contest is not usually in line with western values.


Western values don't have to be (objectively) the right values.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

dyna said:


> Western values don't have to be (objectively) the right values.


Yeah i agree in principle..... but I'm not about to take up learning values from the asshole of the earth (russia) anytime soon.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Pascal brought some of it on him with his antics in the build up so I can see it, but @*Cableaddict* was also doing this back when Kovalev first posted the picture of Stevenson with a monkey for a face. It's clear to me, at least, that Cableaddict is a vile racist.


You seem to be an incredibly unintelligent person.

I'm about the least racist person on Earth, and I'm quite offended that an idiot such as yourself, unable to comprehend humor and sarcasm, would think otherwise.

(And now you probably think I'm just jumping on you because your forum name is "Black." :-( )


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pimpin' ain't easy


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You seem to be an incredibly unintelligent person.
> 
> I'm about the least racist person on Earth, and I'm quite offended that an idiot such as yourself, unable to comprehend humor and sarcasm, would think otherwise.


:rofl
:lol:



Chacal said:


> Pimpin' ain't easy


Love your avatar


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

dyna said:


> :rofl
> :lol:
> 
> Love your avatar


Had to be done


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Dude, don't you realize I'm making fun of the entire situation?
> 
> Wow......


fwiw, thats what i read out of it.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Quick question: was that an actual picture of Adonis Stevenson, that someone had doctored an ape on it?


Stevenson is too chubby to look like the guy in the picture, so it must have been someone else.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> Stevenson is too chubby to look like the guy in the picture, so it must have been someone else.


Careful now - Someone might misinterpret this and accuse you of being a racist!


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Careful now - Someone might misinterpret this and accuse you of being a racist!


Stevenson has always reminded me of an English pop star.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

KERRIGAN said:


> Stevenson is too chubby to look like the guy in the picture, so it must have been someone else.


Chubby? Are you retarded?


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Cableaddict said:


> Dude, don't you realize I'm making fun of the entire situation?
> 
> Wow......





Cableaddict said:


> You seem to be an incredibly unintelligent person.
> 
> I'm about the least racist person on Earth, and I'm quite offended that an idiot such as yourself, unable to comprehend humor and sarcasm, would think otherwise.
> 
> (And now you probably think I'm just jumping on you because your forum name is "Black." :-( )


I was taking the piss when I called you a racist really. As I already stated I understood that you were taking the piss out of the situation as Pascal brought it on himself, but stop doing it. It's very much on the line and you were warned numerous times when Kovalev first posted the picture for your antics. It's not going to be tolerated on here. Before we know it the genuine racists will be going around calling all black boxers monkeys and proclaiming that they are just taking the piss out of Kovalev and Pascal. So yes, this is a very very stern warning. Don't compare black boxers to monkeys.

I can't believe I even have to warn people not to do that.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Chubby? Are you retarded?


Photoshop


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Kovalev didnt have enough maturity to leave his spite in the ring with the fight. That's the point. I'm not asking Kov to jerk Pascal in the ring after the fight but to humiliate your opponent after the contest is not usually in line with western values. The rest of your post is just egotism personified


So it's bad behavior because it's not 'in line with western values'? What kind of logic is that? Not to mention the concept of 'western values' is flimsy.

Kovalev is not egotistical but reciprocal.



thehook13 said:


> Yeah i agree in principle..... but I'm not about to take up learning values from *the asshole of the earth (russia) *anytime soon.


Who's being immature now?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> *I was taking the piss when I called you a racist really. *As I already stated I understood that you were taking the piss out of the situation as Pascal brought it on himself, but stop doing it. It's very much on the line and you were warned numerous times when Kovalev first posted the picture for your antics. It's not going to be tolerated on here. Before we know it the genuine racists will be going around calling all black boxers monkeys and proclaiming that they are just taking the piss out of Kovalev and Pascal. So yes, this is a very very stern warning. Don't compare black boxers to monkeys.
> 
> I can't believe I even have to warn people not to do that.


Fair enough. I'll try to be careful in the future. (To not be misinterpreted.)

- But it saddens me that we should HAVE to be careful. Being completely NON racists should mean that you're so far past that crap, that you can make jokes about it. I certainly do, with my black friends & colleagues, and so do they.

I guess, as a society, we're not as past that crap as I had hoped. Well, OK then .......


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Mushin said:


> So it's bad behavior because it's not 'in line with western values'? What kind of logic is that? Not to mention the concept of 'western values' is flimsy.
> 
> Kovalev is not egotistical but reciprocal.
> 
> Who's being immature now?


ive already said what i wanted to say. I'm not here to debate it but you clearly are. :rofl

and yes, i stand by my little sly dig at the end there given the context of the conversation.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Yeah i agree in principle..... but I'm not about to take up learning values from the asshole of the earth (russia) anytime soon.


lol That's the second derogatory remark you've made about a particular ethnic group (Russians) in a thread where you're proclaiming how much you detest prejudice. You're a buffoon i.e. it's evil to be prejudice unless it's against a group of people i'm prejudice against. STFU already and keep your stupidity contained to the woman studies classroom you attend during the weekdays.



thehook13 said:


> Where do you stand on his racist antics, working class warrior
> 
> â€œI'm not a racist, I know that everywhere there are good and bad guys, but the â€˜tannedâ€™ every day I like less. I live in Florida, there are many illegal immigrants, natives, I can see how they behave.â€ - kovalev
> 
> ...


Stevenson looks like an ape... hard to argue the contrary. Well it seems that unless you're at a train station holding a "welcome refugees" sign and actively participating in the destruction of your country, culture and people you're racist now-a-days. The Presidents, Prime Ministers, politicians of Czech Republic, Slovakia, Hungary, Poland are being called that too and it's the type of company i would be very accepting and gladly surrounded by. You and your type's definition of racism is hardly something i would be ashamed being accused of.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Mushin said:


> The ape comment is really offensive because of the history of that kind of comparisons.


Ya i can understand that but i cannot understand or respect the people who may feel offended by it, actually being offended by it when coming from a Russian. It's not coming from America, UK, Holland or some place where that dynamic holds a historical context. Their failure to grasp this demonstrates to me they're just looking for something to cry about.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

This conversation is toxic and stupid. Not even related to boxing.

I probably shouldn't of said russia is the asshoel of the earth but an overwhelming consensus would probably back me up there, theres no secret that russia is a troubled developing nation but they produce some decent fighters. You can stick with your beliefs and i will stick to mine.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> *This conversation is toxic and stupid.* Not even related to boxing.
> 
> I probably shouldn't of said russia is the asshoel of the earth but an overwhelming consensus would probably back me up there, theres no secret that russia is a troubled developing nation but they produce some decent fighters. *You can stick with your beliefs and i will stick to mine*.


Sounds like a pretty rational sentiment.

Btw if he bothers you so much why is he in your AV? Not as epic as mine but a cool pic of him none the less.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Vysotsky said:


> Sounds like a pretty rational sentiment.
> 
> Btw if he bothers you so much why is he in your AV? Not as epic as mine but a cool pic of him none the less.


Because you can be a fan of a fighter and still give (valid) critisism


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Ya i can understand that but i cannot understand or respect the people who may feel offended by it, actually being offended by it when coming from a Russian. It's not coming from America, UK, Holland or some place where that dynamic holds a historical context. Their failure to grasp this demonstrates to me they're just looking for something to cry about.


Well Russia and other eastern European countries do have a history of comparing black people to monkeys as a racist slur (a lot of examples in football matches) so it's not just in the west. If it's coming from somebody who's genuinely not aware of that kind of things then of course they deserve a pass.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I still think Stevenson has a very high chance of stopping Kovalev. :conf


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Sounds like a pretty rational sentiment.
> 
> Btw* if he bothers you so much why is he in your AV?* Not as epic as mine but a cool pic of him none the less.


Kovalev simply doesn't give a fuck I like him anyway. His fighting is the most important thing- 10/10 fighter at the moment and considering the probability of his next opponents then he is one of the most significant fighters in boxing.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Kovlaev celebrating his victory with B-Hop and his mother.










B-Hop doesn't mind being in a photo with him:deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Michael said:


> Kovlaev celebrating his victory with B-Hop and his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


racist recognise racist, regardless of race


----------



## DudeGuyMan (Jul 24, 2012)

I hear if Krusher beats Ward, all black people (and Irish) will be re-enslaved and forced to work on Russian potato farms.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...617277397147:mf_story_key.9039537848977708016

Cant embed :rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...617277397147:mf_story_key.9039537848977708016
> 
> Cant embed :rofl


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Michael said:


> Kovlaev celebrating his victory with B-Hop and his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopkins is a racist himself, so he doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Mushin said:


> The ape comment is really offensive because of the history of that kind of comparisons.
> 
> Stevenson verbally agreed to fight Kovalev at the end of a 3 fight deal, then re-negged and went to Showtime. He got more money so it was a smart business move but you can understand why Kovalev and a lot of boxing fans were angry about it.


That's your opinion. It didn't offend me in the least and there's no getting away from the fact that Stevenson looks like an ape, and I don't mean because he's black. Forrest Griffin looks like a chimp as well and it has nothing to do with race.

I wasn't a fan of the move myself, but as I said, both are now signed to competing networks and I've grown sick of these fake call outs knowing that they both know this and neither has any intention of signing up for this fight given that fact.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Michael said:


> Kovlaev celebrating his victory with B-Hop and his mother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way is that Hopkins' mother.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

thehook13 said:


> In the post fight speech Kovalev referred to ruining a bet possibly made by Pascal under/over 8 rounds. know anything about that one??


It was pretty comical really during the interview.
Krusher was deadly serious and then he suddenly remembered the bet and a smile spread across his face and took his chance to rub it in.He either remembered or the translator who was whispering into his ear reminded him.Not sure if the bet was agreed but it was spoken about in the lead up that it would be over before 8.
One of the best post fight gigs and Chickenson coming in was total WWE but Sergey sure has a mean streak in him.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Felix said:


> No way is that Hopkins' mother.


:happy


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

ISPEAKUMTROOTH said:


> It was pretty comical really during the interview.
> Krusher was deadly serious and then he suddenly remembered the bet and a smile spread across his face and took his chance to rub it in.He either remembered or the translator who was whispering into his ear reminded him.Not sure if the bet was agreed but it was spoken about in the lead up that it would be over before 8.
> One of the best post fight gigs and Chickenson coming in was total WWE but Sergey sure has a mean streak in him.


I liked the way, when Stevenson came in and started acting all WWE, that Kovalev simply flipped him the finger and walked away to speak to (I think) his mother and celebrate toward the crowd. He doesn't seem to care about the phoney drama the networks like to perpetuate. He just wants to go in there and do the business, ruthlessly.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Kovalev is a total boss.
Beat the shit out of Pascal, rub it in with the sly dig about the bet, telling he still does not respect Pascal and all the people from Montreal asked him to beat the shit out Pascal.
After that not so sly digs on Chickenson, flip the finger etc.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Fight starts at 9:45 EST


Pascal already got pounded once, why the rematch?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

*Kovalev Happy to Donate $50,000 Won From Bet With Pascal*

Kovalev Happy to Donate $50,000 Won From Bet With Pascal

_Three world titles weren't the only thing on the line when Sergey Kovalev met Jean Pascal in a rematch. They had also bet $50,000 on whether Pascal could last longer than he had in their first fight, which Kovalev won by eight-hround technical knockout - a bet that had nothing to do with whether Pascal could even win this time around. The stoppage in the first fight came 1 minute and 3 seconds into the eighth. And Pascal lost by technical knockout again in the second fight, with his trainer Freddie Roach costing him the cash by wisely pulling the plug on the one-sided beat-down after the seventh round ended.

Kovalev said he wasnâ€™t trying for the early win, but that it came nevertheless. He also had said that he wanted to prolong the punishment he was dishing out to Pascal because of how much Kovalev disliked him. â€œItâ€™s not my goal in any fight to stop early somebody. I do my job in the ring and it just the result of my job,â€ Kovalev said at the post-fight press conference. The $50,000 was never going to pad either Kovalevâ€™s or Pascalâ€™s pockets â€" their agreement was that it would go to charity.

â€œI am going to donate this to the children in Russia,â€ Kovalev said after the rematch win. â€œIâ€™m happy.â_​


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Felix said:


> I liked the way, when Stevenson came in and started acting all WWE, that Kovalev simply flipped him the finger and walked away to speak to (I think) his mother and celebrate toward the crowd. He doesn't seem to care about the phoney drama the networks like to perpetuate. He just wants to go in there and do the business, ruthlessly.


Absolutely agree,and his genuine mean streak is pretty refreshing to me.
Boxing has become increasingly WWE but Krusher keeps it real and doesnt give a fuck.
No bravado when Chickenson came in,done his own thing and treated him as a pure non entity.
I see folk replying saying he is classless to treat Pascal like that post fight,but during the fight he was always willing to touch gloves but was always ignored so can see his point.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Why do you care?


Because if Kovalev went out of his way to have that image / t-shirt made, then it makes it worse.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> I'm a fan of Stevenson and not racist against black people in the least, but there's no denying that Stevenson looks like an ape. On a side note I'm sick of these two fake calling each other out knowing that they both have contractual obligations with competing networks and morons lining up on either side claiming the other party is "ducking". I'm more a fan of Kovalev's, but his promoter has blocked this fight from happening and Stevenson went to Showtime because they offered him more money than HBO was willing to put up.


Good post.
Stevenson has very simian features,as does Wood Harris (Avon Barksdale) and the wonderfully talented Joan Armatrading looks like a female gorilla who can fight off a silverback.
All talented people,with Stevenson being the least endearing,but it's not racist to say their features' aren't simian aesthetically.
And if anyone wants to listen to Joan Armatrading singing Love And Affection and try to say it's shite,I'll fight 'em.
And Kovalev-Ward is a far better fight.Kov would spark Adonis inside 7 rounds.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Because if Kovalev went out of his way to have that image / t-shirt made, then it makes it worse.


good point


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JDJ says that he believes Stevenson wants the fight


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ I didn't realize that JDJ once trained Steveson.


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Kovalev proved without a doubt the other night that he is the baddest man in boxing. The man just doesn't give a single a fuck. Just toying with a bloke like Pascal. I really hope he can get the Stevenson fight before November though. With his last few wins he's proved he's the man at 175 but adding the lineal title would be the icing on the cake for me before the Ward fight. That would be an incredible year if he managed to beat Pascal, Stevenson and then Ward. Locked in fighter of the year right there.


----------

